
Ask HN: What is the best 24 inch 1080p monitor for development? - rob001
I recently upgraded my ageing Dell 2007WFP for a 24 inch 1200p Dell U2415.  However, i find it too tall and it&#x27;s actually uncomfortable switching my gaze between the taskbar and browser tabs at the top of the screen (too much eye movement).  My 1080p monitor at work is a joy to use in comparison and feels just right.<p>So, my first thought would be a Dell U2417H as it&#x27;s the latest ultrasharp in the resolution&#x2F;aspect ratio.  However, is it worth looking at any other devices?  Maybe something with 144hz?
======
Zekio
144hz won't make a difference when you develop, tbh get something with good
viewing angles with the size and resolution you want

You could always go up in size and resolution, like 27" and 1440p

